# What would you choose?



## bubbles1 (Jun 25, 2011)

okay so my birthday is coming up in august and my parents have approached me and gave me a choice of any "cageable pet" (which ive wanted for like ever) so i instantly think rats.... or lizards.. iv had both in the past and i loved em both,im 14 and i love my animals and i like taking care of them!! but i cant decide because so many pros and cons for both theses choices, so i thought i come here for some encouragement and advice as to regards my choice... so from your personal opinion what would some of you choose?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Awww! I would get a rat! They're way more snuggly and fun to play with - and in my opinion, easier to care for (and have others care for when you go on vacation)! I like lizards, too - but *I* would go for a rat!


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I would get a lizard, I think they are totally way more epic then rats. I like both, but a lizards seems more like something to show off, and i think more people are squeamish around rats then lizards.


----------



## bubbles1 (Jun 25, 2011)

haha this is why its hard to choose! i like rats cause theyre cool to interact with and play + theyre smart and trainable... but then the do tend to smell and yes people haaaaatte them but i dont get it, theyre not vermin that have rabies, like i understand why someone would see snakes or worms gross because of their movement and attitude, but rats can be so cute  and lizards are things to show off excactly! there is still some people that are scared but they come around, you cant really "play" with lizards but having a terrarium nicely designed can be really amusing and just watching them feed can be satisfying! im really at a terrible stalemate here


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

We need a tiebreaker!!!


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

lizard


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

And we have a tiebreaker!! The winner is lizards!


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL! Pearl! Epic lizards!!! 
C'MON PEOPLE ON TFK!!! VOTE FOR RATS!!!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I vote rats. It's nice to have something you can hug. 
I find for quite a few people, the novelty of reptiles wears off really fast, they are pretty boring to the general public.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

HUZZAH, RATS!!!

Now we need another tiebreaker 

Wait... you mean I'm not supposed to hug my fish??!


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Ches I get what you mean, I always hug my fish!
And im going to the coast this week, dont bring any home, dont bring any home . . . yeah right


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

I vote for rats!  But either one would be a good choice.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

THIS time the tiebreaker goes to RATS!!!

Have you gotten your new pet yet?


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Can I vote again?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup! BUT only if you change your original vote OR I get to counter-vote you again!


----------



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

I've kept both. They both have pros and cons.

Lizards: more interesting, but they require much more specialized and expensive care and food (not to mention specialty vetting) than rats. They also live much longer depending on what you get. And of course, also depending on what you get, you may need to size up on the terrarium as they get bigger.

Rats: prone to cancer, but very intelligent and trainable. Rats are actually very clean animals, despite what people usually think about them.

I'd get a pair of guinea pigs instead.


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

stick to fish:roll:


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

*giggle* 

OP! Where'd you go, we need a new pet status update! This thread is getting silly!


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

He should get a lizard I was the first tie brake I choose Lizard. I am getting a leopard gecko(hopefully!!!).


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Bacon Is Good said:


> He should get a lizard I was the first tie brake I choose Lizard. I am getting a leopard gecko(hopefully!!!).


You ALSO don't get to vote twice unless I get to COUNTER-VOTE again ;-)


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Chesherca said:


> You ALSO don't get to vote twice unless I get to COUNTER-VOTE again ;-)


Then we'd have less


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup! But it'd be fair!!!


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Fair smair.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

ROFL! I *think* that's spelled "SCHMAIR" 
FINE... *I* will counter-vote you, and Olympia can counter-vote Bacon. Is that better? We're still +1 for rats, but this way we've _ALL _had 2 votes


----------



## Miss Vicky (Aug 24, 2012)

I see the OP hasn't posted in awhile and probably already made the decision, but I cannot ever pass up the opportunity to promote the wonderful, loving, adorable little creature that is


The Rat. 

I currently have four of them and have had nearly 30 of them over the years. I couldn't imagine my life without them. 

Lizards are cute and all, but they just don't compare.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

THREE CHEERS FOR MISS VICKY - the tie has been broken (yet again) and the winner is:

The Rat!

I (of course) agree with you - they're such SWEET critters!


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

What did you get bubbles?


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Bacon Is Good said:


> What did you get bubbles?


YES! You MUST come back and tell us!!! *begs*


----------



## bubbles1 (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

YAAAY!
Rats! :-D
Great choice!


----------



## bubbles1 (Jun 25, 2011)

haha yes i know there great i literally got them yesterday and theyre quite a handfull


----------



## Miss Vicky (Aug 24, 2012)

*Big thumbs up*


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

Yay! I'll be getting my rats in a week, I'm super excited.


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Hooray!!! They're so CUUUUTE!


----------

